# Clinton River November



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, Thanksgiving is approaching and I get a few days off of school, so I plan to spend them with my dad to do some much needed fishing. I fish the Clinton throughout the year, but haven't had time this fall. My question is: are there any steelies or trout that hang around in the middle of November in the Clinton near Rochester? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

From what I gather anything above Tienken is closed to fishing until April.

Could be wrong though. There was quite a bit of give and take with the artificial only advocates.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

All of Paint Creek is closed until the last Saturday in April. This is the only popular fishery which crosses Tienken Rd. The Clinton River does not cross Tienken Rd at any point.

To make the regulations on the Clinton River clear; this is a stream without a trout designation above Yates Dam. Therefore, the entire river mainstream is open for fishing. Below Yates Dam there is some language in the regulations book which pertains to size limits but I honestly don't know it from memory.

You may find a couple of steelhead below Yates throughout the month of November. Some years are better than others (like any other fishery). Last year we had a rough fall but the winter was great. Hopefully we have a great fall this season.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks for clearing that up, DSD

Been many years... It's all clear as mud to me :lol:


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

The Downstream Drift said:


> All of Paint Creek is closed until the last Saturday in April. This is the only popular fishery which crosses Tienken Rd. The Clinton River does not cross Tienken Rd at any point.
> 
> To make the regulations on the Clinton River clear; this is a stream without a trout designation above Yates Dam. Therefore, the entire river mainstream is open for fishing. Below Yates Dam there is some language in the regulations book which pertains to size limits but I honestly don't know it from memory.
> 
> You may find a couple of steelhead below Yates throughout the month of November. Some years are better than others (like any other fishery). Last year we had a rough fall but the winter was great. Hopefully we have a great fall this season.


Oh alright, thanks for letting me know. If I was to fish downstream of Yates, what would you guys suggest? My dad and I plan on swinging some flies, so maybe some stoneflies?


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

hockeymania2 said:


> Oh alright, thanks for letting me know. If I was to fish downstream of Yates, what would you guys suggest? My dad and I plan on swinging some flies, so maybe some stoneflies?



I've had good luck with this pattern:

http://www.hawkinsflyfishing.com/hex_pattern.php


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Copcheck said:


> I've had good luck with this pattern:
> 
> http://www.hawkinsflyfishing.com/hex_pattern.php


What size(s) would you suggest?


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Float spawn in the holes. Theres fish in there.


----------



## Copcheck (Dec 5, 2011)

hockeymania2 said:


> What size(s) would you suggest?


I tie them in 8's and 10's.


----------



## hockeymania2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! I won't be fishing until about Nov. 20 :/ but I'll get prepared until then. Looking forward to hooking into one!


----------

